# Mover de Izquierda a Derecha y Arriba a Abajo una cámara para rov



## Contableblw (Ene 11, 2011)

Estimados Amigos, 
Fabrico un pequeño ROV y una de sus características es mover una cámara de vídeo de izquierda a derecha y arriba a abajo. Es una cámara pequeña un poco mayor que una pelota de golf ¿me pueden orientar de la mejor manera de hacerlo?

Saludos y Gracias por las aportaciones  !


----------



## thenot (Ene 11, 2011)

Ni idea que es rov, pero si es una camara pequeña con 2 servos de modelismo bastara.


----------



## Contableblw (Ene 11, 2011)

ROV= Remotely operated vehicle - vehículo de operación remota.

es interesante la propuesta. ¿como comenzar con los servos?

gracias!


----------



## thenot (Ene 11, 2011)

Contableblw dijo:


> ¿como comenzar con los servos?


Por aqui! --> Todo y más sobre Servos.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2011)

obviamente que hay que utilizar 2 servomotores...uno vertical y otro horizontal...

el precio esta en unos 70 pesos argentinos lo que equivale a unos 20 dolares.

para controlarlos se utiliza PWM, en un patron de tiempo de 50[Hz] o 20[ms]...dentro de ese patron tendrás los diferentes tiempos en alto del tren PWM para controlar exactamente el grado de posicionamiento de cada servo...

para generar un los 2 trenes de PWM podés utilizar:

1) 2 LM555 o 1 LM556 y variar el PWM con 2 resistencias variables (potes)
3) 1 PIC16F84 o cualquier otro (mejor si ya tiene pwm incluido) y asi lo podes manejar a distancia...y te sobran entradas salidas para otras funciones


----------



## Edwardjusto (Ago 12, 2012)

Yo hice un proyecto similar, solo que era un pant-till, utilize 2 servo y claro, movian una camara, te dejo el video para que lo chequees, si es algo de lo que buscas te puedo mandar el programa en asm.


----------

